# Watson & Oliver: is this BBC2's worst ever comedy?



## editor (Feb 29, 2012)

I tried to like them, but it's just awful, with the show consisting of an interminable parade of toe-curlingly unfunny jokes greeted by hysterical canned laughter. 

I'm struggling to think of a worse BBC2 comedy show. Ever.


----------



## Santino (Feb 29, 2012)

I've seen worse.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Feb 29, 2012)

It is certainly _one of the worst_ I've seen on the BBC


----------



## Gerry1time (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm a bit confused as to how they've got themselves such a high profile show. Have they done other TV stuff before now that I've missed? Only people generally work themselves up to such a billing.

The only other option can be that someone at the BBC really loves them, which just seems implausible given how poor they are.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 29, 2012)

you've clearly never been forced to watch any of the later series of 2 pints and a packet of ....


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 29, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> you've clearly never been forced to watch any of the later series of 2 pints and a packet of ....


What? Did it get worse than how it started out?


----------



## editor (Feb 29, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> you've clearly never been forced to watch any of the later series of 2 pints and a packet of ....


That was booted off BBC2 before it got really, really, really bad. That said, it was still utter shit from the start but it still managed to be funnier than Watson & Oliver. Or rather, less shit.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 29, 2012)

They managed to out do themselves in later series..

I mean the had one of the lead character's eaten by a shark and then carried on for another 6 series


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Feb 29, 2012)

I saw the first episode, tuned in because I thought it might be Mark Watson and John Oliver. It wasn't brilliant, but i've seen far worse.

And I will admit that 'I'm Myleene Klass, and I done a Hear'say' made me chuckle.


----------



## Gerry1time (Feb 29, 2012)

That myleene klass skit was the worst part of it for me. Never has someone been more in need to ridiculing or been easier to ridicule (how many times has she 'been attacked' in her local fish and chip shop now? Three is it?). Yet their piss take of her just fell flat really.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 29, 2012)

Metal Malcolm said:


> I thought it might be Mark Watson and John Oliver.


When I first started reading this thread that's what I thought. I was wondering how something they did could be considered so bad


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 29, 2012)

Must be some oxbridge connection.


----------



## susie12 (Feb 29, 2012)

Must be something, it is absolutely dire and has a really old-fashioned feel about it like it's been dragged out of the vaults.


----------



## belboid (Feb 29, 2012)

it's a genius bit of programming, designed to make the execrable _Miranda_ look like comedy gold


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 29, 2012)

belboid said:


> it's a genius bit of programming, designed to make the execrable _Miranda_ look like comedy gold


Privately educated and one under oxbridge (bristol).


----------



## zoooo (Feb 29, 2012)

I've found it quite funny, personally.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 29, 2012)

It was a bit funny. I only watched a bit of it because I went out, but I will give it a chance to develop. There is a lot worse comedy on Radio 4 where I think either the Beeb has lost its way or I am just out of touch with modern humour.


----------



## mrsfran (Feb 29, 2012)

I didn't hate it.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 29, 2012)

I've seen funnier news reports from Homs.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Feb 29, 2012)

*Man who died laughing during 1975 ‘Goodies’ episode comes back to life during ‘Watson and Oliver’*

A King’s Lynn man who suffered a fatal heart attack over three decades ago was unexpectedly revived during Tuesday’s BBC2 sketch show ‘Watson and Oliver’.
Alex Mitchell, a bricklayer, had died after a fit of uncontrollable laughter at the Goodies’ ‘Ecky Thump’ episode. His story was heavily featured in the national press of the time.

newsthump.com


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 29, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Must be some oxbridge connection.


 

I was just going to google that.


----------



## Plumdaff (Mar 1, 2012)

According to google - one Oxford, one Edinburgh. Met at private school in Kingston (upon-Thames, not Hull).

You're shocked, I know.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 1, 2012)

John Browns sons who died at harpers ferry were call 'watson and oliver'.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 1, 2012)

There is no way it can be less funny than Gavin and Stacey.


----------



## The Boy (Mar 1, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> There is no way it can be less funny than Gavin and Stacey.


It was.  really.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 1, 2012)

The Boy said:


> It was. really.


----------



## tim (Mar 1, 2012)

lagtbd said:


> According to google - one Oxford, one Edinburgh. Met at private school in Kingston (upon-Thames, not Hull).
> 
> You're shocked, I know.


 

They went toTiffin's which sounds private but is actually not, but an old-fashioned Grammar School (Kingston forgot to go comprehensive). Lot's posh kids I'm sure, but some from working class Kingston too.


----------



## Plumdaff (Mar 1, 2012)

tim said:


> They went toTiffin's which sounds private but is actually not, but an old-fashioned Grammar School (Kingston forgot to go comprehensive). Lot's posh kids I'm sure, but some from working class Kingston too.


 I just saw the word Tiffins and made a naughty assumption. Slap on wrist


----------



## stavros (Mar 1, 2012)

It's not going to go stratospheric though is it, a la Little Britain? Now that is true shite, which has somehow become a "National Treasure".


----------



## Frances Lengel (Mar 2, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> There is no way it can be less funny than Gavin and Stacey.


 
Don't be stupid.


----------

